# life is moving along, with a few bumps and some new thoughts....



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Well, the wife and I are in a good place as of now. WE have really put in the work to develop intimacy and trust going forward. IT AINT EASY! We are more finitely aware of each others differences and pet peaves. I have tried to step up as a husband and loving partner that I would expect a wife would want. And I communicate that with her at a regular basis. She has gone overboard to assure me of her love and attention. It is almost OVERDONE if you know what I mean, but we talk about it and I feel, happier as couple.

We finally got the Hysterectomy done earlier last month. The insurance and surgery scheduling was a nightmare. As some may recall, my wife has had chronic bleeding with way out of wack periods for the better part of last year. Finally, the doctor decided that medication is fruitless and surgery was going to be the way forward. Well, a 1 hour procedure turned into a 3 1/2 hour marathon with complications...She was diagnosed with severe endometriosis with heavy scarring all around. Bless the surgeon that was able to muscle through and get my wife back on the track to wellness. She has about 2 1/2 weeks to go for medical leave and healing. It's been really wierd having her around so much. (gift horse too much?) lol But seriously, she is on the mend and are excited to get back to nightly lovemaking missions! lol 2 months of forced celibacy has been rough. No me encanta.

I also ran into a exerpt from a disturbing book that has many people cheering lying, manipulation and resentment of spouses as well as infidelity...
Maybe the book does have some poinant thoughts concerning the "modern" female, but I just couldn't bother with the rest after seeing my blood soak my eyes. lol
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10944903-the-secret-lives-of-wives

I think some of the other books would deserve better merit concerning marriage and relationships between anyone in general. I just cannot fathom expecting our NEXT generation to go so well when there are actually people who espouse such linear negative views and thoughts....


----------

